# STRO Mini RDA by Sacred Mods



## n0ugh7_zw (9/8/15)

So i found this, Looks pretty damned cool 



Introducing the STRO Mini RDA by Sacred Mods. The STRO Mini’s main feature is a unique 2-post open deck design, that offsets the positive pin, this removes any possibility for center pin spinning and opens the door for amazing build potentials. Featuring four oversized 2.4mm post holes the STRO Mini can handle just about any gauge wire. Thick chuff cap to reduce any excessive heat to the mouth and high temp PEEK insulator.

*Product Features:*

Available in Stainless Steel, Copper, Brass, Black, White or Tiffany Blue
Unique Two Post Design
Offset Positive Post / No Center Pin / No Spinning
Dual Screw Positive / Negative Posts
Wide-bore Chuff Cap (Thick to keep mouthpiece cool)
4x 2.4mm Post Holes (Can handle monster builds!)
Competition Airflow
High Temp PEEK Insulator
Laser Etched “STRO” Logo
Hybrid Safe Centerpin
Solid Copper Center Pin
Bored Dual Juice Well
*Includes:*

1x STRO Mini Dripper
1x Wide Bore Delrin Drip Tip
2x Extra Posts Screws
4x O rings
2x Prebuilt Coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

Very nice. I love 2 post atties. I would buy this if I can find it. It's out of stock everywhere.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/8/15)

looks more suited to me than a velocity. just pop the top and drip, i hate dripping down a chuff.


----------



## eviltoy (9/8/15)

No afc so deal breaker


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (9/8/15)

eviltoy said:


> No afc so deal breaker



Fair enough, I pretty much run everything I own wide open, so no AFC is fine for me. I was actually thinking, the airflow looked a little tight


----------



## BhavZ (9/8/15)

Looks wicked, 2 post desigh dual vertical holes are perfect. Just don't get what the drive around tiffany blue is all about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/8/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

I can see a way to actually add afc to that topcap if you have some flat delrin lying around. Fixing it to the topcap might be a little difficult, but I think it could be done.
The manufacturer will probably release an afc topcap soon due to the reviews. Let's see if they do.


----------

